

Freemium executed well with a small detail at Vimeo - ulf
http://tabbedthinking.posterous.com/freemium-executed-well-with-a-small-detail-at

======
swombat
That's just one of the many points that you have to get right to get a
Freemium business working. Summing up Vimeo's success to just that one point
(the fact that they, basically, advertise the benefits of their premium
product in a tangible, omnipresent fashion) is really a gross over-
simplification.

~~~
ulf
Totally agree, it was not meant as total reduction to that point, though I now
can see how the title reads that way...

~~~
swombat
In that case, as "one thing that Vimeo did really right", yes, that works :-)

